# Mon serveur smtp interne ne fonctionne plus !



## manu027 (9 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,

Je n'arrive plus a envoyer de messages avec mon smtp 127.0.0.1 depuis hier ! les message partent visiblement mais n'arrivent pas à destination.

Ce que j'ai fait hier, c'est un gros envoi d'emails (environ 3000) avec MaxBulk Mailer. Depuis, plus rien ne part... d'ailleurs, je ne sais même pas si les 3000 sont tous partis.

Est ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider ?
Par avance, je vous remercie.


MacBook Pro 15" - 2,53 MHZ
Postfix avec cette methode : http://xrings.net/xrings/article.php3?id_article=354
OS X.5.7


----------



## Baracca (9 Juillet 2009)

3000 mails 
Tu fais pas dans la dentelle ....

Une idée comme, tu n'aurais pas conservé tout tes envois et cela pourrait ainsi saturé quelque part, empêchant tout autre envois ou accusé de réception ?


----------



## bompi (9 Juillet 2009)

Tu as été mis en liste noire, à mon avis.


----------



## manu027 (9 Juillet 2009)

Oui mais quelle liste noire ?
J'ai une connection free et quand j'utilise le smtp.free.fr, les messages arrivent à destination.
Mes comptes sont chez ovh... quand j'utilise le ns0.ovh.net, les messages arrivent aussi...
C'est uniquement quand j'utilise le 127.0.0.1, mon smtp interne, que rien ne part... ou plutôt tout part, mais rien n'arrive !
Tu voudrais dire que c'est mon serveur qui m'a blacklisté ?
Si tel était le cas, comment pourrais-je le savoir, comment pourrais-je faire sauter celà ?
Merci pour vos réponses !


----------



## pascalformac (9 Juillet 2009)

juste un détail
 quand tu parles de free et ovh " les messages partent et arrivent"

tu parles d'envois tests ( 1 à 10 destinataires)  ou d'un mailing en masse?


----------



## manu027 (9 Juillet 2009)

Alors je parle de ces serveur que je sélectionne dans mail, en serveur sortant du compte.

Quand je dis "partent" c'est que mail.app fait le bruit du message envoyé...
C'est bien évidemment sur des comptes de test, pas des envoies groupé !

A mon avis, la thèse d'une saturation quelque part pourrait bien s'avérer vraie... maintenant quoi, ou ? et comment y remedier ? La je fais appel à vous tous !

Merci encore !


----------



## pascalformac (9 Juillet 2009)

je n'utilise pas Mailbulk mais de mémoire il ne fait qu' organiser l'envoi avec file d'attente pour contourner les limites antispam 
 tous les serveurs en ont, avec divers critères quota  quotidien ou hebdo,, taille , nombre etc
 certains ouvertement d'autres c'est moins affiché( recette secrete)

 c'est peut etre dans le réglage  Mailbulk que quelque chose à foiré


----------



## manu027 (9 Juillet 2009)

A priori, dans Maxbulk, tout est ok, j'ai meme le rapport d'envoi :

État de livraison MaxBulk Mailer [#32] - 8/07/09
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

    Version logiciel: 4.2r6-FR
             Licence: Pro - Enregistré
     Système/vitesse: 10.5.7/2.147Ghz

Adresse serveur SMTP: 127.0.0.1 [Port: Par défaut] SSL Off
    Authentification: Aucune
          Connexions: 5 [Utilisée(s): 5]
Méthode de livraison: Groupé (Traitement des étiquettes désactivé)
             Groupes: Tout ensemble
          Intervalle: Aucun

Date début livraison: 8/07/09 à 17:58:49
            Date fin: 8/07/09 à 18:00:07
        Durée totale: 1 minute(s), 18 seconde(s) - Tentatives: 0/10
             Cadence: 40,44 destinataire(s)/seconde

       À un total de: 3 153 destinataire(s) [3 153/3 153]
           Envoyé(s): 3 153
           Échoué(s): 4 (Messages Retournés non inclus)

    Objet su message: the first aviation checklists generator
            Priorité: Normale
 Accusé de réception: Non
              Format: Page Web [ISO-8859-1]
              Taille: 1,06 Ko (Pièces jointes non incluses)
      Pièces jointes: Aucune

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
[00] 7/8 18:00:08  ~ Status: Finished.




Maintenant c'est juste le serveur 127.0.0.1 qui ne fonctionne plus.
D'ailleurs, quand Maxbulk a fini les envois, il m'adresse aussi par email  un recap... que je n'ai jamais reçu... donc il doit bien être quelque part... avec aussi les autres emails envoyé par mail.app avec ce meme serveur !!!! mais ou ?


----------



## pascalformac (9 Juillet 2009)

humm
ton histoire de recap envoyée par email jamais recu   + envoi groupé pas arrivé  me font aussi penché pour ton hypothese cagage avec le 127.0xxx
( la suite sans moi , pas expert es smtp interne)


----------



## bompi (9 Juillet 2009)

Il faudrait voir dans la configuration l'adresse mail du _postmaster_ car c'est sans doute lui qui a reçu le message de confirmation.
Or, habituellement, cette adresse est une adresse locale et Mail, bien bêtement, n'est plus capable de lire les messageries UNIX classiques. Pour ce faire, j'utilise un service POP3 installé sur ma machine ; service que Mail sait interroger.


----------



## manu027 (10 Juillet 2009)

Comment fais-tu pour creer un service pop3, y a t-il un tuto ?

Ce matin, j'ai quelques messages qui arrivent curieusement... que j'ai envoyé en test hier et avant hier... ce se désengorge un peu visiblement !

+++


----------



## bompi (10 Juillet 2009)

Sans installer de service POP3 tu peux utiliser la commande _mail_ dans le Terminal et toute commande connaissant les boîtes de messagerie UNIX (genre _mutt_).

Quant à utiliser un _daemon_ POP3, tu peux utiliser celui de l'Université de Washington ou d'autres, par exemple avec MacPorts (ou Fink).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h06 ----------

Vu le sujet, je déplace côté UNIX (Internet/Réseaux aurait pu être adéquat aussi).


----------

